# 403 zur Startseite weiterleiten per htaccess



## diel2001 (3. Juli 2013)

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das zu realisieren ? 

Ich habe im Internet schon einige Beispiele gefunden, aber irgendwie funktionieren das nicht .

Hier ist das Beispiel 


```
ErrorDocument 403 index.php
```

Alle anderen Weiterleitungen funktionieren in der Datei.


----------



## tombe (3. Juli 2013)

Genauso wird es auch auf dieser Seite angegeben.

Wenn alle anderen Weiterleitungen innerhalb der htaccess funktionieren, kann es dann daran liegen das es vielleicht kein 403-er ist?

Oder wird der Fehler nicht in dem Verzeichnis ausgelöst wo die index.php liegt?


----------



## diel2001 (3. Juli 2013)

Doch es ist das gleiche Verzeichnis. Aber irgendwie habe ich es noch nie hinbekommen Fehlercodes weiter zu leiten. 
Muss ich vielleicht noch in der httpd.conf etwas einstellen ?


----------



## tombe (3. Juli 2013)

Und was passiert bei


```
Redirect 403 index.php
```


----------



## diel2001 (3. Juli 2013)

Nein das funktioniert leider so auch nicht.

Finde ich auf dem Server irgendwo eine log datei, um Anfragen zu sehen ?

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich diese Weiterleitung für den Fall brauche, wenn der Get Request zu lang ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob das relevant ist.


----------



## tombe (3. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe es eben mit 404 (da ich keinen 403 nachstellen kann!? !?) versucht.

Wenn ich nur "index.php" angebe, wird mir das als Text im Browser angezeigt. Gebe ich aber "/index.php" an, wird umgeleitet. Hier allerdings auf die Seite ein Vezeichnis weiter oben.

Was bei mir klappt ist wenn ich die komplette URL eintrage.


----------



## diel2001 (3. Juli 2013)

Kannst du das Beispiel mal posten ?


----------



## tombe (3. Juli 2013)

```
# die .htaccess befindet ebenfalls im Verzeichnis "test"
ErrorDocument 404	http://localhost/test/index.php

# das geht auch nur wird eben auf ein Verzeichnis weiter oben umgeleitet
ErrorDocument 404 	/index.php
```

Das zweite Beispiel leitet bei mir dann vom Verzeichnis "test" um ins Stammverzeichnis, aber gehen tut es. Aber ich habe hier auch wie gesagt auf den Fehler 404 und nicht auf 403 geprüft, aber das sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


Was passiert eigentlich bei dir wenn du es mit deinem Code versuchst, wäre ja auch mal gut zu wissen!


----------



## diel2001 (3. Juli 2013)

Das scheint alles nicht zu funktionieren. Ich muss mal wieder irgendwas falsch machen.
Wenn ich es mit meinem Code versuche, bekomme ich weiterhin den Fehler 403
(Forbidden
You do not have permission to access this document.

). 
Hier ist meine Datei :


```
RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymlinks 
# Deflate Compression by FileType
<IfModule mod_deflate.c>
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/plain
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/css
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/javascript
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/xhtml+xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/rss+xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/atom_xml
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/javascript
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/x-javascript
 AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE application/x-shockwave-flash
</IfModule>
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
ErrorDocument 403   /index.php
RewriteRule ^category/([0-9]+)/([0-9]+)/.*$ redirect.php?category=$1&limit=$2 [L]
```


----------



## tombe (3. Juli 2013)

Hast du es auch mal mit der kompletten URL für die index.php versucht?

Oder erstelle mal eine neue .htaccess und gib nur die Anweisung für die Fehlerseite ein. Nicht das es gar nicht daran liegt sondern an einer der anderen Anweisungen.


----------



## diel2001 (4. Juli 2013)

Danke ich werde es mal ausprobieren und melde mich dann nochmal .


----------



## diel2001 (4. Juli 2013)

So ich habe es mit einem 404 ausprobiert und das scheint zu funktionieren.
Nur den 403 kann ich ohne die anderen Einträge nicht reproduzieren.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine andere Idee ?


----------



## tombe (4. Juli 2013)

Also damit ich bei mir einen 403er nachbilden kann, habe ich eben eine htaccess-Datei mit folgendem Eintrag erstellt:


```
Order deny,allow
Deny from all

ErrorDocument 403   /index.html
```

Wenn ich nur versuche eine Seite im entsprechenden Pfad aufzurufen, werde ich sofort umgeleitet.

So wie es aussieht hast du irgendeine Einstellung die die Angaben in der htaccess überschreiben, eventuell ist es die httpd.conf. Aber da bin ich mir nun wirklich nicht sicher.


----------



## diel2001 (4. Juli 2013)

Das steht in meiner Datei apache2.conf und in der httpd.conf steht nicht drin.
Noch jemand eine Idee ?

```
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
    Satisfy all
</Files>
```


----------



## diel2001 (10. Juli 2013)

Kann mir hier keiner helfen ?


----------



## diel2001 (13. Juli 2013)

Gute Nachrichten 
Ich habe das Problem endlich lösen können.
Ein Tipp für den nächsten, der das gleiche Problem mit der Weiterleitung von Fehlercodes hat: 
Benutzt du einen virtuellen Server / Rootserver ? 
Dann gibt es in dem Ordner für deinen angelegten Benutzer einen Ordner "conf",
dort gibt es ein oder mehrere configdateien, in welcher der Fehlercode bereits auf die Standardseite umgeleitet wird.
Einfach umschreiben und schon funktioniert es.


----------

